# Any Globe Trotter Luggage Owners?



## JMH (May 2, 2006)

Anyone have experience with Globe Trotter luggage, the choice of royals and the unpreteniously-styled anti-Vuitton of high-end suitcases? Are they easy to pack and travel with? Durable? Worth the big $$$ they cost, either purchased in London or for international shipping? Which is the most useful size case to check through for general travel?


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

JMH said:


> Anyone have experience with Globe Trotter luggage, the choice of royals and the unpreteniously-styled anti-Vuitton of high-end suitcases? Are they easy to pack and travel with? Durable? Worth the big $$$ they cost, either purchased in London or for international shipping? Which is the most useful size case to check through for general travel?


Have you taken note of how checked luggage is treated? Invest in a premium carry-on, but IMO, Globe Trotter cases are best left to those trotting the globe in private jets.


----------



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought that the globetrotters just kept all their baggage in Sweet Lou Dunbar's afro?

yuk yuk yuk
ic12337:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

somethingsilly said:


> I thought that the globetrotters just kept all their baggage in Sweet Lou Dunbar's afro?
> 
> yuk yuk yuk
> ic12337:


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mfj20th (Dec 25, 2005)

*Globe Trotter*

I have been a huge fan of Globe Trotter, since I inpsected it in a shop in Tokyo a couple of years ago...It looks like amazin stuff, and I travel a lot. I saw some coming off of a conveyor at LAX a month ago, and it looked like it was holding up great...I would go for the wheeled medium size case in black, if I do take the plunge.
Best,
MFJ


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

JMH said:


> Anyone have experience with Globe Trotter luggage, the choice of royals and the unpreteniously-styled anti-Vuitton of high-end suitcases? Are they easy to pack and travel with? Durable? Worth the big $$$ they cost, either purchased in London or for international shipping? Which is the most useful size case to check through for general travel?


I bought a couple of suitcases, I think these would be 26 inches size, back in 1986-87. The charm for me then was that it looked like a traditional suitcase. At the time these pieces perhaps cost no more than what one would pay for a good average suitcase and globetrotter had not yet achieved icon status. One of these I used fairly extensively and its bottom did get damaged. I was traveling by British Airways at the time and the airline arranged (free of cost) repairs in London, being the destination airport. The repaired gave it a well traveled vintage look (something like jeans with patches)

The other I dont use much and is in almost pristine condition


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

I have one small globetrotter suitcase that is older than i am.

It has new locks and a new handle, and looks well broken in. I have other newer ones, which are getting there.

Leon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do The Globe Trotters own luggage themselves?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Howard,

Really. Stop being so daft. 

Karl


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

bystander said:


> I bought a couple of suitcases, I think these would be 26 inches size, back in 1986-87. The charm for me then was that it looked like a traditional suitcase. At the time these pieces perhaps cost no more than what one would pay for a good average suitcase and globetrotter had not yet achieved icon status. One of these I used fairly extensively and its bottom did get damaged. I was traveling by British Airways at the time and the airline arranged (free of cost) repairs in London, being the destination airport. The repaired gave it a well traveled vintage look (something like jeans with patches)
> 
> The other I dont use much and is in almost pristine condition


Was your kit repaired by Globe-Trotter? I presume they did a bang-up job? I have a few pieces that I bought, like you, before the prices went up. Bloody durable and light weight as well. One piece needs repair, the locking mechanism by the looks of it.


----------

